# [Abandoned] HP JetDirect en3700 refusing TCP connections

## grunthus

Hello,

I have an HP Color Laserjet 3550 which I am attempting to set up for access over a small local network. The printer IP is assigned by DHCP with no problems and it can be pinged. nmap shows the expected services running:

```

nmap xx.xx.xx.yy

PORT     STATE    SERVICE

21/tcp   open     ftp

23/tcp   open     telnet

80/tcp   open     http

280/tcp  open     http-mgmt

443/tcp  open     https

515/tcp  open     printer

631/tcp  open     ipp

9100/tcp filtered jetdirect

```

9100 is filtered, which is likely the problem. Unfortunately I have not yet been able to get it to allow any hosts.

It is possible to telnet to the printer on port 23, and from there enter the TCP configuration.

The configuration is currently:

```

           TCP/IP - ACCESS CONTROL    

  -----------------------------------------

  ---------------------------------------------------

  |  Allow      |   IP Address    |      Mask       |

  ---------------------------------------------------

  |  Allow[1]   | 192.168.1.0     | 255.255.255.0   |

  ---------------------------------------------------

```

Unfortunately, nothing can be printed (via cups) and the TCP access log shows rejected TCP connections after each attempt.

Any ideas?

----------

## atilla

Have you tried http://<yourcupsserver>:631 for administration?

Add a printer:

Model: HP Color LaserJet 3550 Foomatic/hpijs 

Device URI: socket://<printerip>

----------

## grunthus

Hi,

I've used the CUPS admin on localhost:631. I have just removed and re-installed the printer to use the following URI:

ipp://192.168.1.228:631

I then try to send a testpage from cups webadmin, the job sits as 'processing' but never prints.

nmap of printer IP address is :

```

21/tcp   open     ftp

23/tcp   open     telnet

80/tcp   filtered http

280/tcp  open     http-mgmt

443/tcp  open     https

515/tcp  open     printer

631/tcp  open     ipp

9100/tcp open     jetdirect

```

Anyone got one of these working over tcp? Failing this I guess I'll just go for USB connection, downside is then another host has to up the whole time - not eco friendly!

Cheers

Chris

----------

## grunthus

Quick follow up. Bizarrely, after adding another printer on 

ipp://192.168.1.228/631

and trying to print a test page, nmap now shows 631/ipp as being filtered. This printer doesn't want me in there!

----------

## grunthus

Not really a solution, but eventually I just gave up with the HP en3700 jetdirect - it just seems very hard to get any sense out it. Eventually, I did get the webinterface working, but then it would hard lock (the web interface) if you tried to print anything via cups test page.

Switched to an Axis print server, which worked in less than 5 minutes. Why did I spend 3-4 hours on this? 

Well never mind, working now.

----------

